# True Spiders Survive Freezing Weather?



## Tcollector (Dec 24, 2008)

I allways thought that any kind of spider can die of FREEZING COLD WEATHER. Anyway I went out into my garadge to get a table. Well on that table was a black spider that was walking and everything. The only thing that seemed wrong with him is being sluggish. I must be slow or something lol but can true spiders stay out in the cold like that without being harmed?


----------



## crpy (Dec 24, 2008)

My D. okeefinokensis is carring an egg sac right now lol, she has survived 38-40 temps


----------



## What (Dec 24, 2008)

I collected a L. variolus the Thanksgiving of '07 in Virginia, where the temps were near freezing in the middle of the night. I have heard from a couple others that Latros can and will be on the hunt in freezing temps... soo yeah, they can survive it.


----------



## cjm1991 (Dec 24, 2008)

One of my uncles works in Anheuser Busch and he often spots brown recluse in the storing area for beer that was just made where its 31* F. I was also amazed at this.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Dec 24, 2008)

The river orb weavers survive the winter around here and it gets below -20F.


----------



## Widowman10 (Dec 27, 2008)

What said:


> I have heard from a couple others that Latros can and will be on the hunt in freezing temps


yep. found them catching and webbing up prey at a little lower than 30F. they need a cooler period as well, they do better.


----------



## buthus (Jan 3, 2009)

Just got back from Vegas and i did do a bit of garbage turning in my fav empty development lot ...sub freezing night time temps.  Was searching for loxosceles mostly...and found them.  Takes a good eye in the cold temps cause you cant rely on movement to catch your eye  ...spidies are a bit sluggish when exposed to those temps.   Found a single immature hesperus that I kept ...seems like when you find these rarer subs/young during the cold months...they turn out huge and strong ...biggest hesps always come out of the winter months.   No kuks or even any fresh kuk webbing ...dug in deep I suspect.


----------

